# Calling all hunters please help keep public access in Montana



## coffee_junkie (Dec 2, 2009)

This is an issue that has just reared its ugly head again in Montana. It could affect all of you at some point if you rely on public access to hunt and fish. I am asking all of my BBQ brothers and sisters to please sign this online petition. You don't have to be a Montana resident. 
Please read this article:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.missoulian.com/news/local...cc4c002e0.html

And sign this petitioin:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.petitiononline.com/MTAccess/petition.html

I don't normally get involved with this kind of stuff but this is CRAZY!
Please Please help!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 2, 2009)

C'mon nobody? Please help, this will affect everybody, if PETA catches wind of this they will be doing this all over the country!


----------



## uncletykie (Dec 2, 2009)

I have signed the Petition


----------



## beerthirty (Dec 2, 2009)

Alright coffee junkie, I signed your petition.  It's like a lot of other laws.  People use them in a way that they were not intended.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

I have signed the Petition


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is a poem which I'm sure many of you have heard in one form or another.

A poem by Pastor Martin Niemoller, Berlin, 1939. 
*Niemoller was a pastor in the German Confessing Church 
who spent eight and one-half years in a Nazi concentration camp. 
* 
First they came for the Jews 
and I did not speak out-- 
because I was not a Jew. 
Then they came for the communists 
and I did not speak out-- 
because I was not a communist. 
Then they came for the trade unionists 
and I did not speak out-- 
because I was not a trade unionist. 
Then they came for me-- 
and there was no one left to speak out for me. 



Moral of the poem. Don't wait until something effects you to make you take action. Don't think for one minute that your rights to hunt and even fish are safe. Support the groups that are out there everyday, ensuring your rights, even if you don't partake in them often or at all. 



I will gladly sign the petition.


----------



## rickw (Dec 2, 2009)

Another sig here.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 3, 2009)

Gotter done before I saw it here. This sort of thing chaps me in a big way.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 3, 2009)

done.  keep us updated


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 3, 2009)

Meat, that is a great poem, I have never heard it. So far in two days there is over 400 people that have signed this. I am hoping for a thousand.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 3, 2009)

I will keep y'all updated. There may be nothing we can do. But looking into the hunter harassment laws...there may be something there.


----------



## patcap (Dec 3, 2009)

As a hunter I've been personally affected by the some of these wealthy people who think they can claim public land/waterways for themselves just because they happen to own the land adjacent to it.  They were put in their place here and I hope your situation gets resolved too.  I signed the petition.


----------



## erain (Dec 3, 2009)

done man!!! isnt h. lewis the guy who unloaded his crapper on his tour bus while going over a bridge... and there was a street below???? or am i mistaken... cares more for the ducks than his fellow peeps. ted nugent needs to move into that neighborhood.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, signed


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 3, 2009)

I have signed!

Scott


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 3, 2009)

That was Dave Mathews....I think.


----------



## placebo (Dec 3, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 3, 2009)

You got my signature. What gives the landowners the right to manipulate the law? If a hunter were to manipulate the law it would come down hard on him.


----------



## markmcrae (Dec 3, 2009)

I've signed it! I hate it when a few people try to dictate what other people can do on public land.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 4, 2009)

junkie - good call - i've copied this post to my own website, www.baitshopboyz.com.

i was in your fine city last week. had a bullmans pizza. should've sent a PM saying i'd be in town, but it was quite a rushed trip!


----------



## rickw (Dec 4, 2009)

It sure was, he dumped his mess in the Chicago river to be exact. Not that it hurt that chit hole but still.


----------

